# Body building - how to do it when IBS prevents progress ?



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there any good guide or trainer who can help slim people like me to do serious body building (the six-pack and looking like a stuffed toy type) ?

I try my best, but there are so many days when my body/mind feels like only going out for a brisk walk but JUST NOT lifting anything.

Also, often my sleep is poor so I don't feel like doing anything. On top of that, sometimes I have a lot of work to do and I can't work out or workout enough even if I have the energy. Moreover, I also suffered from hyperacidity in the past. May be my tummy or my LES is weak and can't take the stress of stomach pressing exercises. Who knows whats really happening inside my digestive system.

Need all the help and support I can find.

Don't want to be professional, but this is my role model and I want to be as similar as possible -


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

If you think you're going to look like Arnold, possibly the greatest bodybuilder who ever lived, who dedicated his entire life to lifting and took a variety of illegal substances I think you're going to set yourself up for disappointment.

You need to lift heavy and eat as much as you possibly can. I am for calorie dense foods because the illness often prevents me from having much appeitte. Its difficult to maintain sub 15% bf doing this all of the time but you can certainly look fairly fit.

Train hard and eat as much as you can.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not a professional body builder, but some comments based on what you have said.

Are you doing anything to improve the quality of your sleep? Without proper rest and restoration you won't be able to build muscle during the recovery. Getting proper rest and sleep will help with the energy levels.

A brisk walk out in the sunshine also will help with energy levels over time. Getting in as many activities that balance the rest and increase your overall energy levels will help with the more vigorous activity.

Have you talked to a exercise specialist that can give you an idea of what is actually possible with your genetics and body type. Some people stay pretty lean even when they can lift as much or more than some of the people who bulk up easily. No point beating yourself up for a look that your body can never have. Everyone can make improvements, but some people don't bulk up the way others do, especially without illegal substances.

Have you had your testosterone tested as well as other things like thyroid that effect energy levels?

There are stomach exercises that aren't crunches (or weight machines that add weight to a crunch like movement) and some of them are as effective at building the core muscles. Look up no crunch ab workouts there are several plans around.

The other thing is if you can use a trainer a few times to get the proper form and rate to do the lifts for maximal effect. Heavy and slow is generally a lot better than lighter and faster. I know some people love to do high rep workouts, but usually slower with good form as heavy as you can lift properly for just a few reps (like 8) will do more and won't wear you out as much. Finding those do more with less techniques should help not tire you out so much.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Kathleen M. said:


> Not a professional body builder, but some comments based on what you have said.
> 
> Are you doing anything to improve the quality of your sleep? Without proper rest and restoration you won't be able to build muscle during the recovery. Getting proper rest and sleep will help with the energy levels.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much kathy. I don't know what I would do without you









My sleep is also erratic and somewhat poor and that will be a big hurdle to overcome. Still trying to fix it.









I have always suspected that I have low testosterone levels. (I don't mean to create an embarassing scene but) Earlier, I was like a roaring lion. Now, I am like a little kitten about 95% of the times.







This could be related to my T-levels.

Stomach exercises always worry me because I had suffered from hyperacidity before and I also fear that it might worsen my IBS. Just want to find out if that is not the case.

Last but not the least, I want to find out a good trainer who understands IBS patients also and can enable them to do body building according to their capacity.

*I hope that "I will be back"*


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

How many times a week do you lift weights? Do you atleast have a basic strength training routine down? What routine do you follow?

IBS or not really doesnt mean much in regards to training. The outcome is the same.


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes for advice and tips on body building in conjunction with IBS, see the following link: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/you_are_what_you_absorb


----------



## Frank Vanellison (Jul 12, 2013)

i am a 46 yr old tired and lazy guy lol, i am 5'9 209lbs. i have been as high as 230lbs of steel. lol but my ibs finally got the best of me. no traing for 2yrs loss my muscle tone and sporting a 24pack around my waste. now i know how to train, i am a genetic freak. nutrition and finding a healthy balance of cardio has always been my downfall. i want to run really bad 5k's etc. you kno show of the goods lol

my goal is to get my ibs under control and to pick up 15-20lbs of muscle. i have just been seen by my gastro dr. and he has placed me on a low fodmap diet. i am committed to achieving my goals and being in good health. my concerns are, can i take my creatine, glutamine, vitargo and protein powders. plus will eating a high calorine diet make my ibs worst.

i need all the hep i can get. your knowledge and support.

my motto is only the weak get stronger but the strong get better. lol


----------



## commtr (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually, if you start doing aerobics (cardio) there's a good chance it will help your IBS, so you'll kill two birds with one stone!



Frank Vanellison said:


> i am a 46 yr old tired and lazy guy lol, i am 5'9 209lbs. i have been as high as 230lbs of steel. lol but my ibs finally got the best of me. no traing for 2yrs loss my muscle tone and sporting a 24pack around my waste. now i know how to train, i am a genetic freak. nutrition and finding a healthy balance of cardio has always been my downfall. i want to run really bad 5k's etc. you kno show of the goods lol
> 
> my goal is to get my ibs under control and to pick up 15-20lbs of muscle. i have just been seen by my gastro dr. and he has placed me on a low fodmap diet. i am committed to achieving my goals and being in good health. my concerns are, can i take my creatine, glutamine, vitargo and protein powders. plus will eating a high calorine diet make my ibs worst.
> 
> ...


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

oceannir said:


> How many times a week do you lift weights? Do you atleast have a basic strength training routine down? What routine do you follow?
> 
> IBS or not really doesnt mean much in regards to training. The outcome is the same.


I just pick up weights. There is no science or plan and I think I might need to have those. No routine. Just go for a short jog + walk (because I can't handle strenuous activity for a long time) and pick up weights if I am in the mood. Usually, its 4-5 times a week.

BTW, you might want to see Kathleen's response and consider the fact that my sleep patterns are erratic and I don't enjoy sufficient or good quality sleep most of the time.


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Frank Vanellison said:


> i am a 46 yr old tired and lazy guy lol, i am 5'9 209lbs. i have been as high as 230lbs of steel. lol but my ibs finally got the best of me. no traing for 2yrs loss my muscle tone and sporting a 24pack around my waste. now i know how to train, i am a genetic freak. nutrition and finding a healthy balance of cardio has always been my downfall. i want to run really bad 5k's etc. you kno show of the goods lol
> 
> my goal is to get my ibs under control and to pick up 15-20lbs of muscle. i have just been seen by my gastro dr. and he has placed me on a low fodmap diet. i am committed to achieving my goals and being in good health. my concerns are, can i take my creatine, glutamine, vitargo and protein powders. plus will eating a high calorine diet make my ibs worst.
> 
> ...


Hey, it seems that you are a black dude. That always gets me started. But, please don't be offended. Its not my

intention to offend you or any good person for that matter.

I just envy black dudes. You guys are generally built like friggin tanks, literally indestructible.

Its a surprise that you have IBS. And not to mention, the ladies prefer black dudes







I came to know

that many girls around me secretly desire black dudes, especially because of their body and horse-like s3x power...

some are quite open about it. Look at heidi klum or kim kardashian for instance.

I wish I was black or atleast half-black.







Being black is a conversation starter or an ice-breaker.

You don't go to them, they come to you. I could write f-king poetry or an essay on the advantages

of being black.










And...here I am struggling to gain weight and get a regular and good quality sleep pattern

and demonic libido (IBS-C/A messed things).

Btw, I got so engrossed in writing proses about you that I forgot about my flare up and loss of

sleep right now LOL...such is the power of the black man...


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

commtr said:


> Yes for advice and tips on body building in conjunction with IBS, see the following link: http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/you_are_what_you_absorb


I am not sure if I can trust this article completely. I should ask my doctor about it.


----------

